# Tobacco stain



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We have to paint a smoker appartement for an old lady, I dont want to go with coverstain or BIN because of the smell. She will sleep there. 
Any suggestion???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

TSP scrub down and 9D9 (smoke odor counteractant & deoderant additive) the **** out of it. Otherwise, she gets a motel and you shelac it.

There isn't much you can do for nicotine.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Coverstain it! Maybe the smell will motivate her to quit smoking. I have never found a water based product that will block nicotine stain.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

it is what it is:001_huh: , just do it man use cover stain. i know it smells but get a big fan and vent it out side you will have no problems . i have seen it were washing alone does not cut it .and if the walls are a flat :no:.its surprising but zinsser recommends cover stain over bin for nicotine stained walls:yes:.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Kilz


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> Kilz


Is kilz acrylic???


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Coverstain it! Maybe the smell will motivate her to quit smoking. .


I'm just afraid she dies on us. She is 85 i think it's her owner who gave us the job


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tell her either coverstain or you gotta charge her 3x as much to wash everything off. 

Look dude, I've had some long days but I'll try to temper this,
there's no easy way out. If you don't know this, know it now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Is kilz acrylic???


No, its oil based. We did this one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Bendy, that's a gem there buddy. whew


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Kilz _Odorless _(oil) or Coverstain _Odorless _(oil) all the way. Very little lingering odor for both products. Use heavy duty fans w/ the windows open, and you'll be surprised how quickly those fumes will dissipate. 

I usually wash down all trim with straight Spray 9. No need for a primer after that in most cases.

Any real heavy stains on the walls/ceiling might require 2 coats of primer, so don't toss that roller right away


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Without turning this into another long drawn out argument about one product over another for sealing smoke and odors, I am going to have to put in the definitive word that BIN is the product you want. Always has "BIN", always will be.


(There just weren't enough votes for BIN and I thought he may believe BIN was no longer best for this situation)


And hell, the smell of BIN don't last THAT long. If she can stand smoke, she can stand a little residual alcohol odor.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Without turning this into another long drawn out argument about one product over another for sealing smoke and odors, I am going to have to put in the definitive word that BIN is the product you want. Always has "BIN", always will be.
> 
> 
> (There just weren't enough votes for BIN and I thought he may believe BIN was no longer best for this situation)
> ...


Bill I sorta agree BIN probably seals better but I know that coverstain can and does get that same job done. I personally have a worse reaction to a room on BIN fumes than coverstain. Even with a respirator on, BIN 's with my eyes and is absorbed through them.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Without turning this into another long drawn out argument about one product over another for sealing smoke and odors, I am going to have to put in the definitive word that BIN is the product you want. Always has "BIN", always will be.
> 
> 
> (There just weren't enough votes for BIN and I thought he may believe BIN was no longer best for this situation)
> ...


 
I will stand by you Bill, but you have to undestand that neither of us paints anymore , so who the hell cares what we think?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I will stand by you Bill, but you have to undestand that neither of us paints anymore , so who the hell cares what we think?



Old school can still pass on old truths :thumbup:.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If she has been smoking 70+ years, I doubt she has much sense of smell left anyway :jester:


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

big box price. cover stain about 21dollars:yes: ,bin about 43 dollars . zinsser says for nicotine stains bin is only fair /may work but not as reliable.cover stain excellent /best recommendation. for me not only does this stuff seal nicotine but it covers great , easier to use ,less spatters , cover over and use same set up day after day . :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I know coverstain works well. I'll just give the old lady a gas mask for the day.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Job done


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We have to paint a smoker appartement for an old lady, I dont want to go with coverstain or BIN because of the smell. She will sleep there.
> Any suggestion???


If she is a smoker then why worry about the paint fumes? Really...Really...Really? :no:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Job done


is it ok if I like that pic?


----------

